# Finally gave in and ordered the AMNTS...



## SherryT (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm a tightwad of the highest order AND a dedicated DIY'er...you'll never know how hard it was for me to hit that order button!

Sigh...you gotta do whatcha gotta do, though!

As you were...:D


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2018)

Yup. I know what you mean. You won't regret buying this though.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 30, 2018)

My wife and I are trying to stay on a really tight budget, so buying this was like pulling teeth. You will not regret the purchase! I feel like I have already got a return on my investment in just the month I have had mine.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2018)

I just wish their pellets were a bit cheaper in cost. 16.00 for 4 pounds of comp. blend seems a tad steep.


----------



## SherryT (Mar 30, 2018)

I've used apple B&B pellets in my DIY tray...$14.99/20lbs at Academy Sports. As they're the only ones I've used so far (in my DIY tray...hence, my order today), I can't compare them to other brands, but the bacon tastes great (even with the flareup I had which caused a little rendering, it tastes better than what I've been buying at the grocery).


----------



## Geebs (Mar 30, 2018)

Steve H said:


> I just wish their pellets were a bit cheaper in cost. 16.00 for 4 pounds of comp. blend seems a tad steep.


I use camp chef pellets in my tube, $12 for 20#. I have to order them online though through Sportsmans Warehouse.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I use camp chef pellets in my tube, $12 for 20#. I have to order them online though through Sportsmans Warehouse.



Thanks! I'll be looking for them. They come in different wood/flavors?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2018)

SherryT said:


> I've used apple B&B pellets in my DIY tray...$14.99/20lbs at Academy Sports. As they're the only ones I've used so far (in my DIY tray...hence, my order today), I can't compare them to other brands, but the bacon tastes great (even with the flareup I had which caused a little rendering, it tastes better than what I've been buying at the grocery).



Thanks! I'll look for them as well.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 30, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! I'll be looking for them. They come in different wood/flavors?



They have, the Competition (Maple, Hickory, Cherry), Mesquite, Alder, Hickory, Apple, Cherry and Oak. I use the Camp Chef pellets in my AMNTS and then for the heat on my pellet grill I use Pit Boss Comp Blend as its cheap, $16 for 40#.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks Geebs. I see they have these at my local wallyworld as well.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 30, 2018)

SherryT said:


> I'm a tightwad of the highest order AND a dedicated DIY'er...you'll never know how hard it was for me to hit that order button!
> 
> Sigh...you gotta do whatcha gotta do, though!
> 
> As you were...:D



Hah! I held out for as long as I could, then ordered through Homeless Depot to get free shipping.
*Happy* with my AMNPS though. 11 hours when full.
Done!
Buy once, cry once, and enjoy.

Now, I'll make All Y'all cry some more, Pit Boss Competition Blend. 40 pounds, $16.88.
I believe I have about 146 years 11 months left of my pellet supplies.


----------



## SherryT (Mar 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Hah! I held out for as long as I could, then ordered through Homeless Depot to get free shipping.



I ordered mine from Amazon (tray only, no pellets) for the same reason...free shipping.

A bit off-topic here, but did you have it delivered to your home or to the store? The reason I ask is that I've heard some pretty bad reviews about HD's shipping, but there sure are a few things I've needed here and there that are never available in any store near me...would be nice to hear some positive reviews, KWIM?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2018)

You won't regret buying the AMNTS. I buy my pellets from Todd, cause he's a member and sponsor on here.
And he's a real stand up guy, plus his pellets are 100% of the wood you choose. A lot of the pellets on the market have filler wood in them, so if you buy cherry pellets, there may be 20% cherry & 80% other hardwoods.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> You won't regret buying the AMNTS. I buy my pellets from Todd, cause he's a member and sponsor on here.
> And he's a real stand up guy, plus his pellets are 100% of the wood you choose. A lot of the pellets on the market have filler wood in them, so if you buy cherry pellets, there may be 20% cherry & 80% other hardwoods.
> Al



Who's Todd? More info please.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Who's Todd? More info please.



Todd is the owner of AMAZEN products.
http://www.amazenproducts.com/
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2018)

Ah, ok. I'm already buying his products then!


----------



## petehalsted (Mar 31, 2018)

I also buy my pellet's from Todd, I figure if I do a full smoke with a full tray of pellets, that is 30 # of meat and 2 cups of pellets. So I don't worry about a little extra cost of the pellets, relativity speaking they are very small part of my smoking budget. And it is worth support Todd as he is always quick to assist anyone having issue or needing help. Only vendor I have ever seen post their cell and ask someone to call them on the weekend when they were having trouble with his product!!

As far as the AMNPS itself, coolest smoke so far was when I did my bacon, I used pure apple, and had 13 continuous hours of TBS, and when I pulled the AMNPSout there was nothing in it but a few spots of white ash. That one set it and forget it smoke paid for the AMNPS in my book!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 31, 2018)

I also buy my pellets/dust from Todd, but since I only use my amnps for cold smoking they last a while. 

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah, I see your point in that regard. I have done 3 smokes so far. And have over a pound left from a two pound box. I have 4 pounds of comp blend coming today. That should last a bit.


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 31, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> You won't regret buying the AMNTS. I buy my pellets from Todd, cause he's a member and sponsor on here.
> And he's a real stand up guy, plus his pellets are 100% of the wood you choose. A lot of the pellets on the market have filler wood in them, so if you buy cherry pellets, there may be 20% cherry & 80% other hardwoods.
> Al



I agree with Al 100%

Also - his pellets are sold on Amazon with Prime shipping as well


----------



## doubles shooter (Apr 5, 2018)

Watch for Todd's sales. He has them regularly. You can save 20%+ on pellets and combo packages.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

SherryT said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon (tray only, no pellets) for the same reason...free shipping.
> 
> A bit off-topic here, but did you have it delivered to your home or to the store? The reason I ask is that I've heard some pretty bad reviews about HD's shipping, but there sure are a few things I've needed here and there that are never available in any store near me...would be nice to hear some positive reviews, KWIM?



Sherry,
Please excuse my terribly late reply!
I ordered mine delivered to the store, then picked it up.
I am pleased to say I was notified about 40-45 minutes after it arrived there. I went right over.
As is typical around my town, some people decided to use the pick up line to order something for their home, and I got stuck behind them.
But eventually a gal realized I was standing there with my finger in my.... nose, and asked if she could help me. I told her I had an order to pick up. She took me to another customer service register and got me taken care of immediately.
It was paid for, just needed somebody with a brain to help me get it.
All in all, a good transaction. It did indeed come from Todd in Minn-ah-sota, and only got stuck in 3 snow banks as it traveled.
I'm really big on service after the sale. I watch my orders. I also do a lot of reviews. Walmart found out how P.O'd. I could get when an order through their website took 11 days to arrive. This dog bites.
I hope you are enjoying your AMNPS as much as I am. Today finds Salt, Pepper, Onion Powder, Granulated Garlic, and some Cyan Pepper in the smoker being smoked with a tray full of Hickory pellets.
I wanted to see how it would go. So far, so good.
I bet your Rye bread is about all gone by now. ;)


----------



## SherryT (Apr 6, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Sherry,
> Please excuse my terribly late reply!
> I ordered mine delivered to the store, then picked it up.
> I am pleased to say I was notified about 40-45 minutes after it arrived there. I went right over.
> ...



Well, I'd LIKE to enjoy using my AMNPS, but...

I ordered it (from Amazon) on May 30, had to wait until Apr 1 to get the order confirmation saying it would arrive "between Apr 5 and 6", didn't get a ship notification until LATE on Apr 4, then got ANOTHER notification today on Apr 6 saying it wouldn't arrive until Apr 16...they said it "was sent to the wrong carrier location" in Jasper GA (which, BTW, is only about 150 miles from me).

So I guess now they have to send it BACK to the whse and start over or something? 

Not looking too promising at this point.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2018)

SherryT said:


> I ordered mine from Amazon (tray only, no pellets) for the same reason...free shipping.
> 
> A bit off-topic here, but did you have it delivered to your home or to the store? *The reason I ask is that I've heard some pretty bad reviews about HD's shipping, *but there sure are a few things I've needed here and there that are never available in any store near me...would be nice to hear some positive reviews, KWIM?




If it's Damage you're worried about, it's pretty hard to accidentally damage an AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## SherryT (Apr 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> If it's Damage you're worried about, it's pretty hard to accidentally damage an AMNPS.
> 
> Bear



The bad reviews of HD's shipping wasn't due to damage, but rather delivery problems/times...but looks like I couldn't avoid it, even with Amazon.

I'm beginning to think I wasn't meant to have this gadget! o_O


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> If it's Damage you're worried about, it's pretty hard to accidentally damage an AMNPS.
> 
> Bear



Mine was packed well, Sherry.
The outer box had been opened and I asked who opened it.
I was told the receivers checked it for damage. I was not amused by that. They should open it in front of the person who ordered it, if they feel the need to stick their nose in the box.
But all was well.

I ordered something from a supplier in Idaho, who I'd done a bit of business with before. I watched helplessly as it headed due East. I contacted the folks and asked them to lodge a complaint with their small town postmaster on my behalf. And that things like this could make me stop doing business with them. (I really needed the part, and not s run-around.) The gal said, "Surely you don't blame us for the Post Office's mistake?"
I told her, "No, I don't. But if the Postmaster understands a loose moron in the sorting room could cost YOU business, maybe they'll remove the moron. Because I could decide to order elsewhere."
I live in a town called Saugus, in California. My order finally surfaced in Saugus, Maine.
It was sent to me overnight. No doo-doo!
All I could hope was that the turd bird in the Idaho post office got fired. Incompetence in my business could be deadly.

I hope they get it right soon. :(


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 6, 2018)

SherryT said:


> Well, I'd LIKE to enjoy using my AMNPS, but...
> 
> I ordered it (from Amazon) on May 30, had to wait until Apr 1 to get the order confirmation saying it would arrive "between Apr 5 and 6", didn't get a ship notification until LATE on Apr 4, then got ANOTHER notification today on Apr 6 saying it wouldn't arrive until Apr 16...they said it "was sent to the wrong carrier location" in Jasper GA (which, BTW, is only about 150 miles from me).
> 
> ...


Did I read that wrong it’s been a year to get your product?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 6, 2018)

:D .a year.. she is saying two weeks.   LOL I think I got mine in 2 days and it came on a Sunday .
Oh, reminds me. I'm going to use it for my ham I'm curing. I was going to order a 10 lb bag of Apple pellets. I must do that like now!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 6, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> Did I read that wrong it’s been a year to get your product?


Good catch . Thread is March 30 date , Guessing that's when it was purchased .


----------



## SherryT (Apr 6, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> Did I read that wrong it’s been a year to get your product?



LOL! No, I meant to type MAR instead of May!

If it HAD been a year and I still had not received it, there would have been a suspicious explosion at Amazon HQ by now! :D

(just kidding...I'm not THAT crazy!)


----------



## SherryT (Apr 10, 2018)

FINALLY!!!








So...let's summarize:

Ordered on Mar30
ORDER conf 2 days later w/a delivery date of Apr 5 - 7
It didn't SHIP until April 5 (see above)
Then it went to Jasper GA..."wrong carrier location"...new delivery date of Apr 16...it sat there for a couple of days
Then it went to Memphis TN
Then it went to Atlanta GA

(this is where I sent Amazon a lengthy email that left NO room for doubt about my level of frustration)

Then it went to Montgomery AL
Finally arrived today

I sure do hope this thing brings me joy!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 10, 2018)

I put it above the heating element on a rack covered with 3 layers of foil. It works good as long as it's not over 250 in the smoker.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 10, 2018)

SherryT said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> View attachment 360182
> 
> ...



Glory Be, Sherry!
Makes me think of a Roulette wheel.
Damn ball bounces, and flops around, until finally, it finds a home.
I fully understand your frustrations!

Some of mine are more like a toilet. You know it's going to get somewhere, but how many times around until it does?

Long will you tell of these asinine frustrations.
Now fill that rascal up, light er off, and sit back while it breaks in. Takes ~11 hours, but depends on the moisture level of your fuel.
(If there is any odd substances on it, better to burn them off away from your smoker.)


----------



## SherryT (Apr 10, 2018)

OK...1st buckboard is done!

Used a dry cure this time (simply to see how it went), cured for 9 - 10 days, left in fridge for 3 days to dry, but ended up putting it in a gallon ziplock due to delayed delivery of my AMNPS (I didn't want it to get TOO dry).

Today, I filled 2 rows of the tray with maple pellets, placed it onto the upturned waterbowl in the bottom of my ECM close to a vent, placed the lower grate on the bolts I inserted to hold the main body of the smoker (bucket mod), placed an old pie pan directly under the meat (didn't want to take the chance of another flame-up fiasco), hung the meat from the bottom of the top rack, hung my temp probe through the top rack a couple of inches away from the meat, and smoked for 7 - 8 hours (I say I closed the lid at 1PM...hubs says it was 2PM, sooo). Highest temp I saw was 96deg.

Anyway, here are the pics...



















As you can see, I whacked off a couple of slices and did a test fry...the smoke is STRONG, but it "should" mellow out in a few days. I placed the remainder into a gallon ziplock and put it into the fridge. We'll see!

One thing I have to say, though...you guys who always suggest to "order the AMNPS" are right! While I did manage to fashion one myself, it burned THREE rows of pellets in less time than it took to burn only TWO in the AMNPS.

Money well-spent ALWAYS makes me happy!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 10, 2018)

Tah dah!...
You did good.  I think you could make a cover to go over the pellet tray with some kind of piece of aluminum foil pan just bent on the ends to rest over the tray but not sit right on the pellets.  If you didn't have room for a drip pan above it.

Looks great!
Oh.. forgot to say, I like how you cut it up before you cured it. It looks like a slab of bacon.. neat.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 11, 2018)

Wonderful.I agree with Rings,your pre cure cut job makes it look like belly bacon.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2018)

Took some nice color , looks good .


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks great Sherry!
So maybe next time 4-5 hours, depending on who's watching the clock. LOL!

I have one of these smart phones. Or in my case, _smarter-than-me_ phone. o_O
It has a timer app in it. I can use the alarm to remind me it's time to check.
But also a stop watch part I can independently use, to start when I close the door.
There can be no doubt when something started, when it's time to flip, turn, check, baste, or what have you.... :rolleyes:
Keeps me honest. And helps me burn things evenly... :eek:

I do believe the smokyness will mellow with a little time. I eat my mistakes.

Now you can really enjoy smoking! :)


----------



## tallbm (Apr 11, 2018)

SherryT said:


> OK...1st buckboard is done!
> 
> Used a dry cure this time (simply to see how it went), cured for 9 - 10 days, left in fridge for 3 days to dry, but ended up putting it in a gallon ziplock due to delayed delivery of my AMNPS (I didn't want it to get TOO dry).
> 
> ...



Looks good!
I believe that your strong smoke flavor may be coming from smoke that isn't circulating very well.  I noticed this with the little bit of cold smoking I do.  I built a little contraption that creates draft to assist with my cold smoking and it eliminated the strong/stale'ish smoke flavor I was getting from cold smoking.

Here is a picture of my little contraption.  It is basically a tube with a fan that blows up the tube.  I place the tube over my vent hole and the act of blowing air up the tube creates daft/suction pulling the air and smoke up from inside the smoker.  This solves the strong stale smoke flavor from cold smokes:


----------



## Ed Crain (Apr 11, 2018)

Tall looks good my son built me one haven’t got to try it yet have some dried beef curing so hopefully will get to try it out this weekend


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 11, 2018)

o_O


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 11, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> o_O



o_O:confused::) Induced draft.


----------



## Ed Crain (Apr 11, 2018)

My thought was to move the smoke a little so it wasn’t stagnant as long as it doesn’t draw too much to raise the temperature


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 11, 2018)

That smoker has no vent problem


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm wondering how it was 93 ° with only the AMNPS going. If the meat gets warm enough to create moisture inside the smoker but not hot enough inside to evaporate some and you close down the top vent, that will be a disaster. Meat gets stinky damp smoke on it.  You will see black streaks or moisture drops inside the lid.  Never good.

Some people say they rinse off their hams after longer smokes.  Takes off the bitterness if any.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh.. I see now. Alabama. Ok.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 12, 2018)

Ed Crain said:


> Tall looks good my son built me one haven’t got to try it yet have some dried beef curing so hopefully will get to try it out this weekend



Yep it should do the trick.
I think I will also use this on my 100% cherry smokes for beef jerky hahaha.  Cherry is one wood/pellet to keep lit at cold smoke or jerky smoking temps.  This little assist should help keep the air flowing through the pellets as well since it creates a good draft but not too strong of one.

I'll know when I do jerky again with 100% Cherry... it's on the list coming up soon :)


----------



## SherryT (Apr 14, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Looks great Sherry!
> So maybe next time 4-5 hours, depending on who's watching the clock. LOL!
> 
> I have one of these smart phones. Or in my case, _smarter-than-me_ phone. o_O
> ...



Yeah, about that 4 -5 hours...WORD! :D

Cut off a couple of slices last night (3 days after smoking)...not a whole lot of mellowing going on there!

Oh well, if I make a couple more bacon blunders, at least I'll be set for seasoning bacon for a while!


----------



## SherryT (Apr 14, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Oh.. I see now. Alabama. Ok.



Soooo...whatcha tryin' to say there??? o_O


----------



## SherryT (Apr 14, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Oh.. I see now. Alabama. Ok.



LOL! I've been in shorts and a tank for going on two weeks now! IIRC, the temp on the day I smoked was in the upper 70s/low 80s.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 16, 2018)

SherryT said:


> LOL! I've been in shorts and a tank for going on two weeks now! IIRC, the temp on the day I smoked was in the upper 70s/low 80s.



You rock Girl!
Alabama. California temperatures plus humidity. :confused::p:Do_O


----------

